# Duck Hunting Crab Island?????



## crowx2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Grew up in Destin/Fort Walton never before have I seen what I saw today. Duck Hunting at crab Island. Dude had entire set-up john boat with blind decoys the works. I have never been duck hunting a day in my life but is that even legal? Obviously it is the set up was right in front of the coastguard station! Anyone else tried or had any luck duck hunting at crab island?:whistling:


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

great spot. dont know why so many people have a problem with people hunting the coast.


----------



## crowx2 (Jan 2, 2013)

No problem just struck me as curious. Seen alot of things at crab Island just never anyone hunting.(wild game that is) I hope they had success!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

crowx2 said:


> Grew up in Destin/Fort Walton never before have I seen what I saw today. Duck Hunting at crab Island. Dude had entire set-up john boat with blind decoys the works. I have never been duck hunting a day in my life but is that even legal? Obviously it is the set up was right in front of the coastguard station! Anyone else tried or had any luck duck hunting at crab island?:whistling:


 
As the Law is Wrote, As long as you are not peppering a struckture or shooting across a road you are legal.... Two FWC officers told me that if the GINS had ever closed hunting on there property. That you could set up just of Portafino's dock and shot toward the Icw and be legal. But who in ther rite mind would set that close to anything.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I went through the Destin Pass yesterday around 3 and heard what I thought was 3 shots? Anyone else hear these? Never thought it was someone duck hunting, I was over by Dewey's and the bangs came from the coast guard station area. I never even considered it possibly being duck hunters but that makes sense.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

There is a large concentration of ducks that have been hanging around crab island for a few days now. Somewhere near 4 thousand or so. Mostly divers with a few mallards mixed in.

And no, wasnt me set up there, he he... Too far of a drive for me with the same shooting available closer. Although I do love the donut hole.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

We saw those same guys! Even had a dog for retrieving. We were kinda shocked too! There were plenty of ducks around though.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

It's legal, but people still harass you and call the cops. You have to set out decoys from what I know. Never done it, but know plenty that do...all over the bay. My buddy was fishing in between 3 boats hunting on Sunday.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I can just see it now, some idiot in a rental pontoon driving right through the middle of decoys.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

we have hunted the coast in the perdido area both phases, had fwc out there plenty of times. they were out there charging people with hunter harassment because they thought they were being heros by running their boats/jet skis and paddleboard thru our decoys. even had a guy pull his paddle board up on the beach between my buddies and the decoys. i wasnt there for that one, but i do know it got interesting. and he was in trouble for hunter harassment, and assault. it got to the point for a while where we had a fwc officer watching from a distance every day to see if anyone was going to come mess with us.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Thats crazy Josh, we hunt down here in Navarre and havent had any issues at all. Surprised that folks would harass dudes with shotguns....


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

yea its actually pretty funny. had one guy scream we shot his windows out. he called fwc and the officer talked to me the next day and pointed the house out. it was almost a mile away from our spot and way off to the side from the direction were shooting. it is crazy to see what people try to do, like pulling up between decoys and 6 ******** each with a $2k shot gun in their hands..


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

When I went fishing a few days ago I saw at least a thousand blue bills and even a small wad of cans. Also saw about 50 geese on the sound headed east


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

JoshH said:


> yea its actually pretty funny. had one guy scream we shot his windows out. he called fwc and the officer talked to me the next day and pointed the house out. it was almost a mile away from our spot and way off to the side from the direction were shooting. it is crazy to see what people try to do, like pulling up between decoys and 6 ******** each with a $2k shot gun in their hands..


Ha haa hah ahahaha!!!!


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

He was out there this morning rocking the camo boat and the decoy spread. Lifted my spirits during my morning commute to work.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Tippin slow I have a tattoo very similar to your avatar. You going to the darkstar show in pcola in feb?


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Its funny how I said all of that and they had an fwc boat patrolling the area this morning. Ya think this forum gets watched?


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

the only thing ive ever hunted on crab island is split-tail. its loaded with them at certain times of the year.


----------



## crowx2 (Jan 2, 2013)

I think its gettin close to split-tail season! I am ready for some scouting!:thumbup:


----------

